Ask HN: What work-related task have you automated? - niko001
======
richerlariviere
I can't leave without bringing that classic repo
([https://github.com/NARKOZ/hacker-scripts](https://github.com/NARKOZ/hacker-
scripts)) it's delightful and it's a cool example of work/life automation.

------
codegladiator
I have automated my travel from home to work place and work place to home. I
work from home 95% time now.

------
SirLJ
My stock trading side gig

